# How to add a pic in a message?



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Put that into the search and got 1057 suggestions, none of which told me how to do it.

Tried to add a pic as an attachment but nothing showed up in the preview.

Please help

Ian


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

When you have written your message, press the "add attachment" button under the text window next to "options". There will then appear another two text windows, the upper one having the title "Filename". Select the "browse button next to the text window and navigate to the file you wish to display (obviously needs to be in a picture format (.bmp, .jpg, .gif etc.)). You can use the other text window to add a title to the picture if you wish. Once you have selected the file press the "preview" button, this should show your message as it will appear on the site - with the picture but minus your avatar. If it looks OK then press "submit" and Bob's yer Uncle. To add another picture, press "add attachment" again and repeat the process. Best to make sure your files are not too big, I suggest less than 100k is best.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Cheers Gaspode

You always seem to come through for me.

Thanx again

Ian


----------

